# PEAKY BLINDERS



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

anyone else watching this


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

And this is in the mk2 section because ?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

no idea !! not my choice,, ( MODS,, PLZ RELOCATE TO OFF TOPIC )


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

anyone else watching


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I am watching it too, pretty good cast !


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mullum said:


> I am watching it too, pretty good cast !


maybe i dont know , i dont recognise any, but ii wouldnt ,,


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I was watching it its quite good. They were a true life gang, post First World War . Central news did a piece on it, on the early evening news with Carl Chin, a local historian. They interviewed the great grandson, of the big boss who fled to Canada leaving his family penniless, after the police got heavy. His name got a mention in the episode as he was the big crime boss in Brum at the time. I do read quite a lot about the history of Brum and the surrounding towns but the Peaky Blinders were totally new to me.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent. Looks good on the screen too. Gritty and loads of potential. Like the music and atmospherics.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It's on tonight 9pm BBC2. Well worth a look and the first episode is still on iPlayer.

Trailer here...


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Watched it thinking I wasn't really going to like it - but got totally enthralled. Very good - and I had't heard of them either before this (also saw Central News about it) Shall be watching tonight - BBC drama at its best.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Never recognized Cillian Murphy till tonight (Batman Begins). Great episode tonight turning out to be a cracking program .


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes, not bad ,, but since you gave a away the ending now it is just about waiting to see if he takes the bird to Canada with him,,, :roll: ( didnt notice batman ! )


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

He played the drug baddie in Batman Begins


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> He played the drug baddie in Batman Begins


i thot batman was a cartoon for kids [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

more blinders tonite


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the plot thickens... ( dont quite understand why the modern rock/ guitar music )


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> the plot thickens... ( dont quite understand why the modern rock/ guitar music )


Because it works Roddy. Did you ever watch The Sopranos? 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > the plot thickens... ( dont quite understand why the modern rock/ guitar music )
> ...


didn't watch Sopranos,, ( dont watch much TV ),,,, i know the music works, but still it seems a bit out of place,, ( to me )


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That's because your old, out of touch and generally thick as sh!t


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mullum said:


> That's because your old, out of touch and generally thick as sh!t


i think you should wind you neck in sado,, you have already tried to spoil one thread tonite, is that not enough for you.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Can't take your own medicine Noddy ?
You flame me and my threads, expect payback.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

actually i dont often flame you or your threads, personally i find most of them not really worthy of comment,,,, dilousonal paranoia again i am afraid,,, see a doctor... :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

More atrocious spelling from the bloke who insists he's more intelligent than me because he earns more than me (without knowing diddly squat about what I do, never-mind what I earn).
Absolute moron.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mullum said:


> More atrocious spelling from the bloke who insists he's more intelligent than me because he earns more than me (without knowing diddly squat about what I do, never-mind what I earn).
> Absolute moron.


actally for someone who reckons he is so intelligent you make some incredible blunders,,, one thing i do know about you is that you are a friggin joke !!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Name one blunder. Demonstrate where I've reckoned I'm "so intelligent". You can't.
You just spew out allegations that have no basis in fact. Its been a consistent theme in your personal attacks on me. You seem to think that if you say something - people might think its true. But people aren't as gullible as you think.
Every time you pick a fight with me I'll give you one, because it exposes you. And people are seeing you for the pathetic man you are.
Keep it up, Noddy, alienate yourself some more :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mullum said:


> Name one blunder. Demonstrate where I've reckoned I'm "so intelligent". You can't.
> You just spew out allegations that have no basis in fact. Its been a consistent theme in your personal attacks on me. You seem to think that if you say something - people might think its true. But people aren't as gullible as you think.
> Every time you pick a fight with me I'll give you one, because it exposes you. And people are seeing you for the pathetic man you are.
> Keep it up, Noddy, alienate yourself some more :lol:


why dont you post up your PMs and let everybody else see what kind of a pr*ck you are,, btw,,they dont scare me any,, you are the moron pal


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Still no blunder given. Still no demonstration of where I've said this or that. 
My PMs use the same foul language you've used with me, except you used them on the open forum - from where they were deleted by moderators.
Nobody is trying to scare you. You are invited to voice your opinion of me to my face. If that scares you perhaps you shouldn't be insulting people and calling them names on the Internet. Typical forum bully. 
You give it the big one but look at you. All mouth. Like a little yappy scottish terrier biting at ankles. You're out of your league noddy, meet your nemesis. Look it up.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I am sure you think so :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

part four......


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

final episode tonite..


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Roddy I am just going to start to watch no3 back home now so will catch up in Ernest. 

Paul


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

At the end last night they referred to it as Series One so it looks like there's more to come.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i didnt hear that bit,, but TBH i dont know if i would watch any more ,, if it does come back,, i bet that he didnt shoot her


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

acording to its writer , Stephen Knight , a second series is " on the cards ",,,, i reckon with the ending leaving us in suspense , Dallasesque , and with all the rave reviews ,a second series is very likelly. ( it was certainy a change from the usual rubbish which fills the screen )


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I quite enjoyed it all although some of the brummy accents were quite funny.

I reckon the cop will turn out to have shot himself. Is this the Stephen Knight who was largely responsible for linking the Ripper Murders with the royal family and who wrote 'The Brotherhood, exposing the inside workings of Freemasonry?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I loved it. Best thing on TV in a long time!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> I loved it. Best thing on TV in a long time!


Agreed . I watched episode three last night, looks like its hotting up now


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just watched the final episode. What a great series, the people who designed the sets should get an award, really moody and set a great atmosphere. Music worked well also. Well done BBC great work :wink:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Had to watch it on iplayer last night as I crashed out the other night - but loved it all. Was actually not planning to watch it, but I was hooked within the first ten minutes of the first episode. Good stuff.


----------

